# Up close and personal



## terryf (Jul 13, 2011)

I dont think one realises just how crappy your turning is until you've zapped it with a decent macro lens.

I know I didn't!!

These were taken at maximum zoom with a 100mm macro on a Canon 5D.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 13, 2011)

I've thought the same thing about just taking pictures and looking at them blown up on the computer.  You see all the tiny imperfections that the human eye can't see on the actual pen.

AK


----------



## azamiryou (Jul 13, 2011)

I know what you mean. I've had pens that I just loved the glassy finish on - then when I look at photos, I see deep grooves sanded into the finish.


----------



## Mapster (Jul 13, 2011)

It is also funny how all penturners seem to have their own macro lense built in! I show a pen to a fellow penturner and they see all of the mistakes, show it to a normal person and they think it is perfect! We should keep it this way...


----------



## TheRealSmith (Jul 13, 2011)

Its the critical eye for detail that pen makers get from striving for perfection:wink:


----------

